# Biggest bobcat killed in Ga?



## UserNameGoesHere (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone know what is the biggest bobcat killed in Georgia?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know of any records kept on such??


----------



## short stop (Jan 2, 2007)

I shot one that  weighed  30 lbs . It was a big female and she had paws  the size of my  palms . There is not a doubt in my mind that   an animal that size could drag a small deer  down .


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't seen any Georgia record, but did come across the following--

Official Record of 50 pounds in Wisconsin -- 

http://www.uwsp.edu/wildlife/carniv...tory_files/Bobcat Natural History_copy(1).htm

Record of 69 pounds in Michigan (mentioned in text)--

http://www.bigcats.org/abc/photoalbum/fintona.html

and a 76 pounder officially recorded in Maine--

http://www.nationaltrappers.com/bobcat.html

That's one heckuva big cat, if you ask me.


----------



## UserNameGoesHere (Jan 3, 2007)

The reason I asked is because while I have seen a 30lb cat before, we had a cat break into a chicken pen and kill 8 birds (4 died from shock).  This cat had a huge track and it is a cat no doubt.  We found fur and claw marks everywhere.  This was one bad mother trucker that got in this place.  And the cocks he killed were pretty bad dudes.......


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 3, 2007)

hunting partner shot a 44lber last year while rabbit hunting.  weighed it on the deer scales.  Made a real nice full mount


----------

